

Ask HN: crypto communities. - Ihmahr

What are some of the generic crypto communities out there? I don&#x27;t mean communities that center around a specific technology (like bitcoin), but more broad communities.
======
gyardley
The crypto.stackexchange.com forum has some traffic and isn't focused on any
specific technology.

